# Ctenid



## Techuser (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## prankster705 (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks nice, and mean. Nice pics BTW.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice arachnid Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gigas (Apr 16, 2006)

That is one gorgeous spider, ummm what is it


----------



## Steven (Apr 16, 2006)

woooowwwww  :drool: :drool: :drool: 
that's one d*mn good looking spider ! :worship: 
(are those common found in your area ?,... really nice! )

pictures are also outstanding !


----------



## Randolph XX() (Apr 16, 2006)

WOWWWW!!!!
one question. are those arboreal?i guess not, but they look sorta aboreal-ish


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 16, 2006)

Weeeedoooogy!  Very wolfy looking.  Took 20 min to display the pics but the wait was worth it.


----------



## Techuser (Apr 16, 2006)

Thnx

Steven, not so common, its the only one i´ve found
Randolph, she stays mostly in the ground, but can climb the glass very well


----------



## Gigas (Apr 16, 2006)

What kinda camera are you using?and do you feel like getting me liek of 2those spids!


----------



## SebastianH (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,

some idea what incredeable species that is?
Stunning pics.
Greetings, 
Sebastian


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 17, 2006)

Techuser said:
			
		

> Thnx
> 
> Steven, not so common, its the only one i´ve found
> Randolph, she stays mostly in the ground, but can climb the glass very well


Nice spider!
Where do you live?


----------



## spinnekop (Apr 18, 2006)

Techuser, your pictures are mindblowing :clap: 
I've never seen such a magnificent ctenid spider before. It looks like a Phoneutria sp. 
Where did you cought it?


----------



## Steven (Apr 18, 2006)

spinnekop said:
			
		

> It looks like a Phoneutria sp.
> Where did you cought it?


no,...Phoneutria's are ugly   :liar: 
this spider is simply gorgous :drool: 

If i remember correctly he was from Brazil :?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd be very constructive for all of us if we could find out what ssp it is... Thats a REALLY beautiful spider... 

 phil.


----------



## Natco (Apr 18, 2006)

I have to agree.  Whatever that is it is incredible, and we need to know what it is.  Well done.:clap:


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 19, 2006)

I want to say again that I really like those pics.  I like the style.  In a spooky way, they go with your avatar.  Interesting that know one has ID'd that spider yet.


----------



## Techuser (Apr 21, 2006)

Someone told me that its a Oligoctenus medius
but can´t be sure, i couldnt find a pic of that specie


----------



## sammyp (Apr 21, 2006)

what a gorgeous beast!:drool: I want one... great shots btw


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 21, 2006)

Friggin stunning!!! Do you catch all of your spiders? Dosen't everybody wish they lived in Brazil


----------



## Techuser (Apr 22, 2006)

I catch all but the tarantulas


----------



## Steven (Apr 23, 2006)

sorry for going offtopic,... but is that a Hieronymus Bosch signature ?
seems like you're into the same art-style as me,... i remember you having a HR Giger background on one of your pictures  
and you got a great taste in spiders !!!

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NotaSpider (Jun 9, 2006)

If this constitutes a bump then I'm sorry (not ).

I just had to add to the chorus of appreciation for the 'pics'. 

I particularly like how this species has no trace of the rufous around the 'face'/chelicerae that is a feature of many large hunting 'true spiders'.

Good stuff!


----------



## Techuser (Jun 11, 2006)

Steven, its a Therion cd cover, i dont know if Bosch made it...

hum
time to update















































the place where it was found


----------



## Gigas (Jun 11, 2006)

I see you, i love thepictures they can  get now, thats a nice spider Tech, do you ever see Phoenutria where you live?


----------



## Techuser (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes
last year i got one in my parents room


----------



## Henry Kane (Jun 11, 2006)

It would be hard to say anything that has not been said already so I'll say nothing. I'll just stand here and stare in amazement!  
Incredible pics of a gorgeous spider. The series of pictures makes if seem like you and the spid are good buddies.  I like to see the colorful variety of diet you feed it too. Any plans of breeding these? I know i'm not alone when I say I want one!

Take care.

p.s. Good taste in music. :worship: 

Gary


----------



## Henry Kane (Jun 11, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> no,...Phoneutria's are ugly   :liar:
> this spider is simply gorgous :drool:
> 
> If i remember correctly he was from Brazil :?


With due respect (I know you were really kidding.  ) The pics of the Phoneutria in Tech's last post are solid debate to your comments. ;P 
Between the two featured specimens though...I'd have to pick the Ctenid.

Take care.  

Gary


----------



## NotaSpider (Jun 12, 2006)

The contrast between these two Ctenid species could not be more stark - fascinating.


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 12, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> sorry for going offtopic,... *but is that a Hieronymus Bosch *signature ?
> seems like you're into the same art-style as me,... i remember you having a HR Giger background on one of your pictures
> and you got a great taste in spiders !!!
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship:


hi, 

no, the picture has nothing to do with H. Bosch. 

BTW: Very nice spider !


----------



## The Snark (Jun 12, 2006)

That's the kind of spidey that would cause the dialogue between aranaephiliac and spouse:
"It goes or I go!"
"Want me to help you pack?"


----------



## Steven Gielis (Jun 12, 2006)

Beautifull spider!!! 
Looks a bit like the Ctenus walkenaerii.
Maybe this paper can help you to identify the species: http://digitallibrary.amnh.org/dspace/bitstream/2246/441/1/B274.pdf

Off topic: Do you sometimes catch the beetle Pyrophorus noctilucus? It's illuminating and I am looking for it for a school project.


----------



## Techuser (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pdf, i´m downloading it

that beetle is not so common to see here, i found one like one time a year


----------



## Raqua (Jun 14, 2006)

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> Between the two featured specimens though...I'd have to pick the Ctenid.


Which one then ?  ;P


----------



## rex_arachne (Aug 25, 2006)

his avatar looks like BROM art.



			
				Steven said:
			
		

> sorry for going offtopic,... but is that a Hieronymus Bosch signature ?
> seems like you're into the same art-style as me,... i remember you having a HR Giger background on one of your pictures
> and you got a great taste in spiders !!!
> :worship: :worship: :worship:


that spider is beautiful and "evil" looking. :drool: :worship:


----------



## kahoy (Aug 27, 2006)

hmm... a not so related question...

techuser, was you a filipino?

my pc cant open the pics so i just right click the pics then properties and copy the url to see your pics, ive saw a word there on the place where you got the spider, the word "lugar" it i a tagalog word for "place" so just wanna ask if your a PH guy too... btw... i liked your spiders...


----------



## ctenid (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,

That certainly isn't Phoneutria, or resembles any of the Phoneutria species I am familiar with like fera or negriveter etc..
It is a Ctenid, or has the morphological attributes but I can't identify the species. Very intimidating animal! How large is it?
How would you like to meet something like that at night the size of a dog? Ouch!

Thanks,

Ctenid


----------

